# PSX Emulator *Problem*



## Kandzi (13. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Zu allererst möchte ich hier gleich eins klar machen:
Ich bin in Besitzt einer PSX.
Ich bin in Besitz der Originalspiele

Hab Bock auf ne Runde Dino Crisis bekommen und hab mir verschieden Emulatoren geladen.
ePSX
psx v 1.13
pcSXR

Nun zu den Problemen:
ePSX: Ich trage das korrekte BIOS ein aber er sagt mir dennoch, das er kein BIOS gefunden hat...
psxv1.13: BIOS wird erkannt und das spiel startet. Nun zumindest seh ich den ersten Text und danach passiert nix mehr.
pcSXR: BIOS eingerichtet aber er findet das CD-Laufwerk nicht.

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen oder hat ein anderen Vorschlag für mich.
PS: Nein ich möchte keine ISO Datei aus dem Internet

Danke euch


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Zu allererst möchte ich hier gleich eins klar machen:
> Ich bin in Besitzt einer PSX.
> Ich bin in Besitz der Originalspiele


Zuallererst möchte ich einiges klar machen.
Niemand kann es Überprüfen.
Deshalb, nichts gegen dich, aber hier in diesem Forum wirst du niemanden finden der dir sagt wie du illegal auf PC irgendetwas mit irgendwelchen Emulatoren spielen könntest. Fertig.
Wenn es sich jemand trauen sollte war er das letzte mal hier. basta. Wir haben hier ganz gute Mods die darauf sehr energisch reagieren.

Sollten einige Spiele Legal auf Emulatoren laufen ist das was ganz anderes, das mal nebenbei.
Dann aber bitte immer den Beweis erbringen das gerade das/jenige Spiel per Emulator erlaubt ist, sonst, kick.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2016)

zu epsx:
liegt das bios im richtigen ordner?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Zuallererst möchte ich einiges klar machen.
> Niemand kann es Überprüfen.
> Deshalb, nichts gegen dich, aber hier in diesem Forum wirst du niemanden finden der dir sagt wie du illegal auf PC irgendetwas mit irgendwelchen Emulatoren spielen könntest. Fertig.


Deswegen macht er ja auch gleich klar, dass er legal auf Emulator spielen möchte. Ich spiele meine PS1 und PS2 Spiele heute auch nur noch am PC im Emulator (bei denen geht das halt ohne ISOs oder ROMs sondern gut mit den Original-CDs), weil das Bild der Konsolen an modernen TVs einfach grausig ist.

Zum Problem:

Schätze irgendwie auch, dass das BIOS im falschen Ordner liegt oder nicht eingebunden wird. Leider ist das immer erst einmal eine ziemliche Friemelei die Emulatoren so einzurichten, dass sie vernünftig laufen.


----------



## Kandzi (14. August 2016)

Das BIOS war tatsächlich nicht im BIOS Ordner.
Bios eingebunden aber beim starten von CD hängt sich der Emulator(epsx) auf.
Die anderen verhalten sich immernoch gleich.

@Spirit
Welchen Emulator nutzt du?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. August 2016)

Für PS2 PCSX2. 
Bald kommt ja Persona 5, da wollte ich noch einmal Persona 3 und 4 zur Einstimmung zocken.

 PS1 spiele ich eher seltener, das letzt Mal vor bestimmt fünf Jahren, da interessiert mich momentan auch höchstens Final Fantasy und die gibt es auch für PC, da ist es reiner Zufall welchen Emulator ich nehme, aber auch einen von den drei von dir genannten.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Bios eingebunden aber beim starten von CD hängt sich der Emulator(epsx) auf.



plugins richtig konfiguriert? 
kannst vielleicht auch mal ne ältere version probieren.


----------



## Kandzi (14. August 2016)

Den PS2 Emulator hab ich bereits aber noch nicht getestet.

Die Plugins hab ich so gelassen wie es mir vorgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## Grolt (19. September 2016)

Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist:

In der Konsole funktioniert die CD bzw. zu viele Kratzer?

Bei mir kommt es bei einigen Spielen hin und wieder mal vor das sie außerhalb einer PSX nicht vernünftig laufen da die CD´s zu viele Kratzer haben und andere Laufwerke die CD dann nicht mehr richtig lesen können weil sie nicht auf das Format geeicht sind und die Fehler somit nicht "ausgleichen/lesen" können


----------



## Spiritogre (19. September 2016)

Grolt schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist:
> 
> In der Konsole funktioniert die CD bzw. zu viele Kratzer?
> 
> Bei mir kommt es bei einigen Spielen hin und wieder mal vor das sie außerhalb einer PSX nicht vernünftig laufen da die CD´s zu viele Kratzer haben und andere Laufwerke die CD dann nicht mehr richtig lesen können weil sie nicht auf das Format geeicht sind und die Fehler somit nicht "ausgleichen/lesen" können



Meine PS1 Spiele haben keine Kratzer ...  das wäre ja noch schöner, ich gehe da sehr pfleglich mit um und kann PS1 als auch PS2 Scheiben problemlos am PC spielen. 
Allerdings kann es natürlich auch sein, dass dein Laufwerk im PC verdreckt ist oder halt schlicht inkompatibel.


----------



## Grolt (19. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine PS1 Spiele haben keine Kratzer ...  das wäre ja noch schöner, ich gehe da sehr pfleglich mit um und kann PS1 als auch PS2 Scheiben problemlos am PC spielen.
> Allerdings kann es natürlich auch sein, dass dein Laufwerk im PC verdreckt ist oder halt schlicht inkompatibel.



Zwanzig Jahre intensive Nutzung haben bei bestimmten Spielen halt Spuren hinterlassen.  Wipeout3 und RR1 sind bis heute täglich im Dienst


----------

